# Mods



## Renoster (11/10/16)

What is the best all round mod? With price not being an option.


----------



## zadiac (11/10/16)

Mmmmm......I'd go for the Reuleaux DNA200 or RX200s if you're using a tank or dripper.

Reo for squonking if you're into that. The question is a bit vague as there are litterally hundreds of answers to it.

It all depends on what your preferences are. What do you like in a vape? Clouds, flavor, warm vape, cool vape. Do you want to build low ohms or not. You have to give details on what your prefs are in order for a good answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (11/10/16)

eLeaf iStick 20w?  lol

Errm, yeah. Hard to say as a lot comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (11/10/16)

ok got the popcorn. . .waiting . . .watching . . .. this is going to be good. ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (11/10/16)

I would Agree with @zadiac until I have the Alien in my hands ... I think the Alien might be the best if it lives up to all the hype

I also prefer the RX200 over any of my mods when just casually vaping so it's defs the best in my collection as a all round brute and that's running ceramic temp control to high watt drippers


----------



## andro (11/10/16)

I think thAt best depend on ur preferences . Small. Large. Best battery life ? Etc etc . Imo dna is been bombproof, while other saw it died prematurely. Imo shark dna200 is awesome . But more than one is the best way forward( as u say money is not a problem )


----------



## Renoster (11/10/16)

Mm best for clouds...? Thought clouds were dependant on tanks.. with a mod that obviously can power that tank...


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Minikin Kodama! Too beautiful! 

New stock just arrived! http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kodama-minkin-by-asmodus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (11/10/16)

Renoster said:


> What is the best all round mod? With price not being an option.


Lost vape triad DNA 200 or Hohm wrecker or Slice.


----------



## Huffapuff (12/10/16)

If I had the money the first thing I'd buy would be the Lost Vape Triad. DNA board, plenty of battery life, can take any size atomiser and a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

